# Questions about The Hobbit



## RangerStryder (Oct 23, 2012)

(No need to demean yourself by googling for answers)

See how knowledgable you are when it comes to the Dwarves in the Hobbit:

1. Do you know how many Dwarves in Bilbo's company in the Hobbit?



2. Can you (try to) name all of them?


How to approach the upcoming movie The Hobbit for uninitiated:

A. Do you read the book first before you watch the movie? 



B. Do you watch the movie first before you read the book? 







.


----------



## baragund (Oct 24, 2012)

I recall the number of dwarves because they recruited Bilbo specifically to avoid that number of participants in their company. Off the top of my head I reeled off all but one of their names. It is impossible for me to see the movie first because it's been almost 40 years since I first read the book. But I do plan to read it again before seeing the movie.

Generally I like reading the book before seeing it's adaptation to film. That way I get the unfiltered story from it's source.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Oct 25, 2012)

1.) Yes 
2.) (With a bit of struggling  ) Yes I was able to

A.) - B.) is impossible! I think B.) might be more enjoyable though after going the A.) route with FOTR


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 25, 2012)

I recently tried to do the "rattle off" (Like Bara said, if you remember that Bilbo was lucky number. . . it's easy to remember how many Dwarves there were), and came up three short for about fifteen minutes then I remembered them. It's hard to just miss one of them because of the rhyming names and if I'm going to forget one, I generally forget the ones that rhyme with it as well, but if I remember one of them I automatically get the ones that rhyme with it.


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 25, 2012)

Yes to both questions. I read the book years ago and have read it many times since. I do like what I have seen on the movie trailers.


----------



## baragund (Oct 30, 2012)

> It's hard to just miss one of them because of the rhyming names and if I'm going to forget one, I generally forget the ones that rhyme with it as well, but if I remember one of them I automatically get the ones that rhyme with it. .



Now say that ten times as fast as you can!! :*D


----------



## Skyla_Mae_03 (Dec 30, 2016)

1: Thirteen dwarves.

2: Thorin, Fili, Kili, Oin, Gloin, Dwalin, Balin, Ori, Nori, Dori, Bifur, Bofur, Bombur.

3: I would read the book first. I read the book first, it helped a lot.


----------

